# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  حكم المحكمة الدستورية بشأن خدمات التشغيل للغير وضريبة المبيعات

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد 15 من ابريل سنة 2007 م، الموافق 27 ربيع الأول سنة 1428ه.* 
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ماهر عبدالواحد                                                      رئيس المحكمة* 
*وعضوية السادة المستشارين :ماهر البحيرى وإلهام نجيب نوار وماهر سامى يوسف ومحمد خيرى طه وسعيد مرعى عمرو والدكتور عادل عمر شريف .* 
*وحضور السيد المستشار / نجيب جمال الدين علما                          رئيس هيئة المفوضين* 
*وحضور السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن                                                        أمين السر* 
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 232 لسنة 26 قضائية "دستورية"*
*المقامة**من السيد / جيرار د جميس بصفته الممثل القانونى لشركة دون للغطس* 
*ضد**1-* *السيد رئيس الجمهورية . * 
*2-* *السيد رئيس الوزراء .*
*3-* *السيد زير المالية .* 
*4-* *السيد رئيس مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات .* 
*الإجراءات**بتاريخ 15 ديسمبر سنة 2004 أودع المدعى قلم كتاب المحكمة صحيفة الدعوى الماثلة ، طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية نص المادة (3) من القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، فيما تضمنه من فرض الضريبة على الخدمات الواردة بالجدول رقم ( ه ) المرافق لهذا القانون ، الواردة به تحت مسلسل رقم (11) " خدمات التشغيل للغير " ، وكذا جميع نصوص القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 بتفسير بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات المشار إليه .* 
*وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى . 
وبعد تحضير الدعوى ، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها .* 
*ونُظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .* 
*المحكمة**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الوقائع على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق تتحصل فى أن المدعى بصفته مدير شركة دون للتدريب على الغوص وممارسته ، والممثل القانونى لها ، كان قد أقام ضد المدعى عليه الثالث الدعوى رقم 1031 لسنة 2004 مدنى كلى أمام محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية ، بطلب الحكم بإلغاء تسجيل الشركة لدى مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات ، وأحقيتها فى استرداد مبلغ مقداره ثلاثون ألف جنيه قيمة ضريبة المبيعات التى قامت بسدادها ، على سند من أن المصلحة قامت بعد صدور القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 المشار إليه بإلزام الشركة بالتسجيل لديها ، وتقديم الإقرارات الضريبية ، وسداد الضريبة بفئة ( 10% ) من قيمة الخدمة ، عن نشاط الشركة فى التدريب على الغوص وممارسته فى الفترة من عام 2000 حتى عام 2002 ، السابقة على تسجيل الشركة لدى المصلحة ، وأثناء نظر الدعوى دفع المدعى بعدم دستورية نص المادة (3) من القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 فيما تضمنه من إضافة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " الواردة بالجدول ( ه ) المرفق بهذا القانون ، إلى الجدول رقم (2) المرافق للقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، قرين المسلسل رقم (11) ، وكذلك كامل نصوص القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 سالف الذكر ، وإذ قدرت المحكمة جدية هذا الدفع ، وصرحت للمدعى برفع الدعوى الدستورية ، فقد أقام الدعوى الماثلة ، خلال الأجل الذى حددته محكمة الموضوع ، وبجلسة 30/1/2005 قضت محكمة الموضوع برفض الدعوى .* 
*وحيث إن المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة ، أن اتصال الخصومة الدستورية بها وفقاً للأوضاع المنصوص عليها فى قانونها الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 ، يعنى دخولها فى حوزتها لتهيمن عليها وحدها ، فلا يجوز بعد انعقادها ، أن تتخذ محكمة الموضوع إجراءً أو تصدر حكماً يحول دون الفصل فى المسائل الدستورية التى قدرت جدية ما أثاره ذوو الشأن بخصوصها ، بما مؤداه أنه فيما عدا الأحوال التى تنتفى فيها المصلحة فى الدعوى الدستورية بقضاء من هذه المحكمة ، أو التى ينزل فيها خصم عن الحق فى دعواه الموضوعية من خلال ترك الخصومة فيها ، أو انتهاء الدعوى الموضوعية صلحاً ، وفقاً للقواعد المنصوص عليها فى قانون المرافعات ، أو التى يتخلى فيها عن دفع بعدم الدستورية سبق لمحكمة الموضوع تقدير جديته ، أو التى يكون عدولها عن تقدير الجدية مبناه إعمالها للآثار المترتبة على قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى شأن ذات النصوص التى كانت محلاً للدفع بعدم الدستورية ، وفيما عدا الحالات المتقدمة فإن على محكمة الموضوع أن تلتزم قضاءها بتقدير جدية الدفع فلا تنحيه ، وأن تتربص قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الدعوى الدعوى الدستورية ، فإذا ما خالفت ذلك وقضت فى الدعوى المطرحة عليها كما هو الشأن فى الدعوى الراهنة فإن قضاءها يقع بالمخالفة لنصوص المواد ( 65 ، 68 ، 175 ) من الدستور ، الأمر الذى ينحدر به إلى مرتبة الانعدام ، بما يقتضى إسباغ الولاية من جديد على محكمة الموضوع لتفصل فى النزاع المطروح عليها فى ضوء قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، دون التقيد بالحكم الصادر عنها فى النزاع الموضوعى .* 
*وحيث إن المادة (3) من القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 المشار إليه تنص على أنه " اعتباراً من 5/3/1992 : أولاً : ................................. ثانياً : تعدل فئة الضريبة الواردة قرين المسلسل رقم (3) من الجدول رقم (2) المرافق للقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المشار إليه ، لتكون 10% ، وتضاف إلى هذا الجدول الخدمات الواردة بالجدول ( ه ) المرفق بهذا القانون " .* 
*وقد ورد بالمسلسل رقم (11) من الجدول آنف الذكر  تحتعبارةنوع الخدمة          " خدمات التشغيل للغير " ، ووحدة تحصيلها قيمة الخدمة ، وفئة الضريبة المستحقة عليها      ( 10% ) .* 
*وتنص المادة (1) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 آنف الذكر على أن : تفسر عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " الواردة قرين المسلسل رقم (11) من الجدول رقم (2) المرافق لقانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 بأنها الخدمات التى تؤدى للغير باستخدام أصول أو معدات مورد الخدمة المملوكة له أو للغير ويتم تشغيلها بمعرفة مورد الخدمة أو قوة العمل التابعة له أو تحت إشرافه ، وهى جميع أعمال التصنيع بما فى ذلك تشغيل المعادن ، وأعمال تغيير حجم أو شكل أو طبيعة أو مكونات المواد ، وأعمال تأجير واستغلال الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة ، وأعمال مقاولات التشييد والبناء وإنشاء وإدارة شبكات البنية الأساسية وشبكات المعلومات ، وخدمات نقل البضائع والمواد ، وأعمال الشحن والتفريغ والتحميل والتستيف والتعتيق والوزن ، وخدمات التخزين وخدمات الحفظ بالتبريد ، وخدمات الإصلاح والصيانة وضمان ما بعد البيع ، وخدمات التركيب وخدمات إنتاج وإعداد مواد الدعاية والإعلان ، وخدمات استإلال الأماكن المجهزة " .* 
*وتنص المادة (2) من هذا القانون على أنه " مع مراعاة الأثر الكاشف لهذا القانون ، ينشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره ... " وقد نشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية العدد رقم (16) مكرر بتاريخ   21/4/2002 .* 
*وحيث إن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة وهى شرط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية مناطها أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينها وبين المصلحة فى الدعوى الموضوعية ، وذلك بأن يكون الفصل فى المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل فى الطلبات الموضوعية المرتبطة بها والمطروحة أمام محكمة الموضوع ، وكان النزاع الموضوعى يدور حول مدى خضوع مركز الغوص التابع للشركة المدعية والمتمثل نشاطه فى التدريب على الغوص وممارسته ( رحلات غوص سفارى سنوركل ) طبقاً للترخيص رقم 204 الصادر بتاريخ 8/7/2003 من وزارة السياحة والمرفق صورته بالأوراق للضريبة العامة على المبيعات ، والتزام الشركة بالتسجيل لدى مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات عن هذا النشاط ، وأحقيتها فى استرداد قيمة الضريبة المسددة للمصلحة عن مزاولته فى الفترة من عام 2000 حتى عام 2002 ، ومن ثم فإن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة فى الدعوى الماثلة تكون متحققة فى الطعن على عجز البند ثانياً من المادة (3) من القانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 المعمول به بأثر فورى مباشر من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره ، وذلك فيما تضمنه من إضافة عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " إلى الجدول رقم (2) المرافق للقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 ، قرين المسلسل رقم (11) ، وتحديد وعاء الضريبة وسعرها بفئة مقدارها (10%) من قيمة الخدمة ، ونص المادة (1) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 فيما تضمنه من تحديد المقصود بخدمات التشغيل للغير ، ومن بينها أعمال تأجير واستغلال الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة ، وكذا نص المادة (2) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 المشار إليه ، وهى النصوص التى طبقت على نشاط مركز الغوص التابع للشركة المدعية ، وأضيرت منها ، وذلك لما للفصل فى دستوريتها من أثر على الفصل فى الدعوى الموضوعية .* 
*وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على النصوص المطعون فيها مخالفتها للمواد (12 ، 38 ، 86 ، 119 ، 120 ) من الدستور ، على سند من أن عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " الواردة بالمسلسل رقم (11) من الجدول رقم (2) المشار إليه جاءت عامة وغير محددة ، بما يتضمن تفويضاً من السلطة التشريعية للسلطة التنفيذية بإضافة خدمات جديدة وإخضاعها للضريبة ، فضلاً عن عدم تحديد سعر عادل للضريبة على نشاط مراكز الغوص كنشاط سياحى ، إذ أخضعه المشرع لفئة ضريبة مقدارها (10%) من قيمة الخدمة ، خلافاً للأنشطة السياحية الأخرى كخدمات الفنادق والمطاعم السياحية وخدمات شركات النقل السياحى* 
*التى حدد لها فئة ضريبة مقدارها (5%) من قيمة الفاتورة ، وكذا خروج القانون             رقم 11 لسنة 2002 فى تفسيره لعبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " وحصره للأنشطة التى تندرج تحتها عن إرادة المشرع وما مقصده منها .* 
*وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن السلطة التشريعية طبقاً لنصوص المواد ( 61 ، 119 ، 120 ) من الدستور هى التى تقبض بيدها على زمام الضريبة      العامة ، إذ تتولى بنفسها تنظيم أوضاعها بقانون يصدر عنها ، متضمناً تحديد وعائها وأسس تقديره ، وبيان مبلغها والملتزمين أصلاً بأدائها ، والمسئولين عنها ، وقواعد ربطها وتحصيلها وتوريدها ، وكيفية أدائها ، وضوابط تقادمها ، وغير ذلك مما يتصل ببنيان الضريبة ، عدا الإعفاء منها ، إذ يجوز أن يتقرر فى الأحوال التى يبينها القانون ، وإلى هذه العناصر جميعها يمتد النظام الضريبى فى جمهورية مصر العربية ليحيط بها فى إطار من قواعد القانون العام ، متخذاً من العدالة الاجتماعية على ما تنص عليه المادة (38) من الدستور مضموناً وإطاراً ، بما مؤداه أن حق الدولة فى اقتضاء الضريبة لتنمية مواردها ، ولإجراء ما يتصل بها من آثار عرضية ، ينبغى أن يقابل بحق الملتزمين بها والمسئولين عنها ، فى تحصيلها وفق القوالب الشكلية والأسس الموضوعية التى ينبغى أن تكون قواماً لها من زاوية دستورية ، وبغيرها تنحل الضريبة عدماً .* 
*وحيث إن المقرر أن تحديد دين الضريبة يفترض التوصل إلى تحديد حقيقى للمال الخاضع لها ، باعتبار أن ذلك يعد شرطاً لازماً لسلامة بنيان الضريبة ، ولصون مصلحة كل من الممول والخزانة العامة ، وبالتالى يتعين أن يكون وعاء الضريبة ممثلاً فى المال المحمل بعبئها ، محققاً ومحدداً على أسس واقعية واضحة لا تثير لبساً أو غموضاً ، بما يمكن معها الوقوف على حقيقته على أكمل وجه ، ولا يكون الوعاء محققاً إلا إذا كان ثابتاً بعيداً عن شبهة الاحتمال ، ذلك أن مقدار الضريبة أو مبلغها أو دينها ، إنما يتحدد مرتبطاً بوعائها ، وباعتباره منسوبا ً إليه ومحمولاً عليه ، وفق الشروط التى يقدر المشرع معها واقعية الضريبة وعدالتها بما لا مخالفة فيه لأحكام الدستور ، وبغير ذلك لا يكون لتحديد وعاء الضريبة من معنى ، ذلك أن وعاء الضريبة هو مادتها ، والغاية من تقرير الضريبة هو أن يكون هذا الوعاء مصرفها ، إذ كان ذلك ، وكان المشرع قد حدد النشاط الخاضع للضريبة العامة على المبيعات فى الحالة المعروضة قرين المسلسل رقم (11) من الجدول رقم (2) المرافق للقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 ، بأنه خدمات التشغيل للغير ، وعين وعاء هذه الضريبة فى قيمة تلك الخدمة ، وحدد سعرها بفئة مقدارها (10%) من تلك القيمة ، وكانت عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " المشار إليها قد وردت عامة ، يشوبها الغموض وعدم التحديد ، ولم تأت واضحة صريحة ، مما أثار ظلالاً من الشك حول تحديد مضمونها ومحتواها ، وخلافاً حول تطبيقها ، وحال بين المكلفين بأدائها والإحاطة بالعناصر التى تقيم البناء القانونى لهذه الضريبة على نحو يقينى جلى ، استحال معه عليهم بوجه عام توقعها عند مزاولتهم للنشاط وأدائهم للخدمة ، وهو ما يناقض الأسس الموضوعية والإجرائية للضريبة ، ويجافى العدالة الاجتماعية التى يقوم عليها النظام الضريبى طبقاً لنص المادة (38) من الدستور ، فوق كونه يعد إعراضاً من جانب السلطة التشريعية عن مباشرة ولايتها الأصلية فى تحديد النشاط الخاضع للضريبة ووعائها ، ونقل مسئوليتها إلى السلطة التنفيذية ، وتفويضها فى ذلك ، الأمر الذى يمس بنيان الضريبة التى فرضها القانون ، ويشرك تلك السلطة فى المجال المحجوز للسلطة التشريعية دون غيرها بصريح نص المادة (119) من الدستور ، ليغدو النص الطعين مصادماً لأحكام الدستور .* 
*وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جرى على أن سلطة تفسير النصوص التشريع سواء تولتها السلطة التشريعية أم باشرتها الجهة التى عُهد إليها بهذا الاختصاص ، لا يجوز أن تكون موطئاً إلى تعديل هذه النصوص ذاتها بما يخرجها عن معناها أو يجاوز الأغراض المقصودة منها ، ذلك أن المجال الطبيعى لهذا التفسير ، لا يعدو أن يكون وقوفاً عند المقاصد الحقيقية التى توختها السلطة التشريعية من وراء إقرارها للنصوص القانونية ، وهى مقاصد لا يجوز توهمها أو افتراضها كى لا تحمل هذه النصوص على غير المعنى المقصود منها ابتداء ، بل مناطها ما تغياه المشرع حقاً حين صاغها ، وتلك هى الإرادة الحقيقية التى لا يجوز الالتواء بها ، ويفترض فى النصوص القانونية أن تكون كاشفة عنها مبلورة لها ، وهى بعد إرادة لا يجوز انتحالها بما يناقض عبارة النص ذاتها ،   أو يعتبر مسخاً أو تشويهاً لها ، أو نكولاً عن حقيقة مراميها أو انتزاعاً لبعض ألفاظها من سياقها ، كذلك لا يجوز أن يتخذ التفسير التشريعى ذريعة لتصويب أخطاء وقع المشرع فيها ،      أو لمواجهة نتائج لم يكن قد قدر عواقبها حق قدرها حين أقر النصوص القانونية المتصلة بها ، إذ يؤول ذلك إلى تحريفها ، ويتمخص عن تعديل لها .* 
*وحيث إن القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 ، وإن صدر بدعوى تفسير المقصود من عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " الواردة قرين المسلسل رقم (11) من الجدول رقم (2) المرافق للقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 ، إلا أن نصوصه تقطع بعزوف المشرع عن التعريف العام المجرد وغير المحدد للخدمات والأعمال التى ارتأى إخضاعها للضريبة ، وتعداده لخدمات بعينها أضافها على سبيل الحصر والتعيين إلى الجدول رقم (2) المشار إليه ، رامياً بذلك إلى تصحيح الخطأ الذى وقع فيه عند تحديد النشاط الخاضع للضريبة ووعائها بالمسلسل رقم (11) آنف الذكر ، وتقنين ما صدر عن مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات من قرارات ومنشورات فى هذا الشأن ، وذلك لتحقيق مصلحة مالية تتمثل فى الحفاظ على موارد الخزانة العامة من حصيلة تلك الضريبة ، ليغدو هذا القانون فى حقيقته تعديلاً لأحكام القانون رقم (11) لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 ، وليس تفسيراً له ، يؤكد ذلك أن مشروع القانون لم يقدم من الحكومة تفسيراً تشريعياً ، وإنما تم هذا التعديل بواسطة مجلس الشورى كما أشار وزير العدل بمضبطة مجلس الشعب بالجلسة السابعة والخمسين المعقودة فى 13/4/2002 إذ كان ذلك ، وكان القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 المشار إليه قد جرى إنفاذه على الوقائع السابقة على تاريخ العمل به ، باعتباره تفسيراً تشريعياً ذا أثر كاشف ، حال كونه فى حقيقته الأثر الرجعى بعينه ، وعلى الرغم من أنه قد توافرت لهذا القانون على ما يبين من مضبطة مجلس الشعب الجلسة الستين المعقودة فى 15/4/2002 الأوضاع الشكلية التى تطلبها الدستور فى المادة (187) منه لإقرار القوانين رجعية الأثر ، وهى موافقة أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الشعب ، غير أن ذلك لا يعصمه على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة من الرقابة التى تباشرها المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، إذ لا يكفى لتقرير دستورية نص تشريعى أن يكون من الناحية الإجرائية موافقاً للأوضاع الشكلية التى يتطلبها الدستور ، بل يتعين فوق هذا أن يكون فى محتواه الموضوعى غير منطوٍ على إهدار لحق من الحقوق التى كفلها الدستور ، أو متضمناً فرض قيود عليه تؤدى إلى الانتقاص منه ، وأن يكون ملتئماً مع القواعد الموضوعية فى الدستور ، وهو ما يتقيد به المشرع عند تقرير الرجعية خاصة فى مجال الضريبة ، والتى يتعين أن يلجأ إليها إلا إذا أملتها مصلحة عامة جوهرية ، وذلك بالنظر للآثار الخطيرة التى تحدثها الرجعية فى محيط العلاقات القانونية ، وهو ما لم يراعه المشرع بالنسبة للأثر الرجعى الذى تضمنه القانون الطعين ، الذى استهدف كما تقدم تصحيح الأوضاع التشريعية السابقة عليه وما شابها من أخطاء ، متخذاً من جباية الأموال فى ذاتها منهجاً ، بما لا يعد مصلحة جوهرية مشروعة تبرره ، كما لا يعتبر هدفاً يحميه الدستور ، فضلاً عن مصادمته للتوقع المشروع من جانب المكلفين بأداء هذه الضريبة ، والذى ينافيه غموض عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " وعدم تحديدها للبناء القانونى للضريبة على نحو يتحقق به علم المكلفين بها بالأداة التى حددها الدستور بالعناصر التى يقوم عليها على نحو يقينى واضح ، بحيث لا يكون عبؤها ماثلاً فى أذهانهم ، بما يجعل تقرير الأثر الرجعى فى هذه الحالة ، نوعاً من المداهمة والمباغتة تفتقر لمبرراتها ، ليصير تقريره على هذا النحو بعيداً عن الموازين الدستورية لفرض الضريبة ، ومناقضاً لمفهوم العدالة الاجتماعية ، كما يعد عدواناً على الملكية الخاصة من خلال اقتطاع بعض عناصرها دون مسوغ ، الأمر الذى يضحى معه صدر المادة (2) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 فى نصها على أنه " مع مراعاة الأثر الكاشف لهذا القانون " مخالفاً لأحكام المواد   ( 32 ، 34 ، 38 ، 61 ، 119 ) من الدستور .* 
*وحيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم ، وكان القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 المشار إليه يسرى بأثر فورى مباشر من تاريخ العمل به فى 22/4/2002 ، وكان المشرع فى تحديده للنشاط الخاضع للضريبة ، وهو فى خصوصية الدعوى الراهنة أعمال تأجير واستغلال الآلات والمعدات والأجهزة التى يدخل ضمنها نشاط مراكز الغوص وهو النشاط الذى تمارسه الشركة المدعية وكذا وعاء الضريبة ، وسعرها المحدد بفئة مقدارها (10%) من قيمة الخدمة ، قد التزم القوالب الشكلية والأسس الموضوعية التى ينبغى أن تكون قواماً لها من زاوية دستورية ، فإن فرضها فى هذا الإطار وحده يكون متفقاً مع أحكام الدستور ، ولا ينال من ذلك ما نعاه المدعى على هذه النصوص مخالفتها للعدالة الاجتماعية ، لعدم تحديدها سعراً عادلاً للضريبة على نشاط مراكز الغوص ، إذ أخضع المشرع هذا النشاط لفئة ضريبة مقدارها (10%) من قيمة الخدمة ، على الرغم من كونه نشاطاً سياحياً مثله فى ذلك مثل خدمات الفنادق والمطاعم السياحية وخدمات شركات النقل السياحى التى حدد لها فئة ضريبة مقدارها (5%) من قيمة الفاتورة ، فإن ذلك مردود بأن المشرع يتوخى بالضريبة التى يفرضها أمرين ، يكون أحدهماً أصلاً مقصوداً منها ابتداء ، ويتمثل فى الحصول على غلتها لتعود إلى الدولة وحدها ، تصبها فى خزانتها العامة لتعينها على مواجهة نفقاتها . ويكون ثانيهما مطلوباً منها بصفة عرضية جانبية أو غير مباشرة كاشفاً عن طبيعتها التنظيمية ، دالاً على التدخل بها لتغيير بعض الأوضاع القائمة ، وبوجه خاص من خلال تشجيع مزاولة بعض الأنشطة أو تقييد مباشرتها أو حمل المكلفين بها عن طريق عبئها على التخلى عن نشاطهم ، وذلك كله فى إطار أحكام الدستور الضابطة لها ، وهو ما لم تخرج عليه النصوص المطعون فيها فى حدود نطاقها المتقدم ، إذ التزمت فى تحديد سعر الضريبة المعايير والضوابط والمقاصد الدستورية الحاكمة لها ، غير منافية فى ذلك للعدالة الاجتماعية ، هذا فضلاً عن أنه قد صدر القانون رقم 89 لسنة 2004 بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المشار إليه ، وقضى فى المادة (1) منه بتعديل فئة الضريبة العامة على المبيعات المستحقة على خدمات الفنادق والمطاعم السياحية وخدمات شركات النقل السياحى ، لتصير (10%) من قيمة الفاتورة ، ليضحى سعر الضريبة بالنسبة لها مماثلاً فى فئته لما هو مقرر فى خصوص النشاط الذى تمارسه الشركة المدعية ، والمتمثل فى الخدمات التى تقدمها مراكز الغوص ، الأمر الذى يضحى معه ما ينعاه المدعى فى هذا الشأن فى غير محله حقيقاً بالرفض .* 
*وحيث إنه وقد انتهت المحكمة إلى ما تقدم جميعه ، فإن ذلك يقتضيها إسباغ الولاية من جديد على محكمة الموضوع ، لتفصل فى النزاع المطروح عليها على ضوء قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا ، دون التقيد بحكمها السابق صدوره فى النزاع الموضوعى .* 
*فلهذه الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة :* 
*أولاً : بعدم دستورية عبارة " خدمات التشغيل للغير " الواردة قرين المسلسل رقم (11) من الجدول رقم (2) المرافق لقانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 المعدل بالقانون رقم 2 لسنة 1997 .* 
*ثانياً : بعدم دستورية صدر المادة (2) من القانون رقم 11 لسنة 2002 بتفسير بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات الصادر بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1991 والذى ينص على أنه " مع مراعاة الأثر الكاشف لهذا القانون " .* 
*ثالثاً : رفض ما عدا ذلك من الطلبات ، مع إلزام الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائتى جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة .*

----------

